# Bücher der Glyphenberrschung - Funktionsweise - Suche Lebende Bombe



## Murkx (13. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

Frage: befindet sich in jedem Buch der Glyphenbeherrschung eine BESTIMMTE Glyphe ? oder reicht es wenn ich einfach so viele Bücher lese wie es Glyphen in den Büchern gibt? 

mit fehlt noch Lebende Bombe und ich hab keine Ahnung wie ich da ran komme.

danke für sachdienliche Hinweise!


----------



## Thomeek (13. Oktober 2010)

also ich hatte alle glyphen die es gibt bis gestern. und heut hab ich nochmal geforscht und es kam lebende bombe. ich glaub irgendwie dass mit 4.0.1 paar glyphen dazukamen die man erforschen muss

also ein 2. erforschen hat nichts mehr gebracht


----------



## Murkx (14. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

der witz ist - ich kann nix mehr von den Büchern lernen - sagen sie mir zumindest.

...


----------



## Thomeek (14. Oktober 2010)

Hast schon geforscht?


----------



## luli (14. Oktober 2010)

hi, also mir fehlen auch rezepte
obwohl ich vorher alles konnte 
durch die forschung bekam ich ein rezept - danach nichts mehr
gestern konnte ich mir dann ein buch kaufen und lernte erneut etwas
jetzt konnte ich nicht testen ob ich bei einem 2. buch auch etwas lerne
da die preise für bücher derzeit 1000g bei uns betragen^^ 
also ich denke, ich kann die restlichen paar rezepte nur per buch lernen.


----------



## Thomeek (15. Oktober 2010)

konnte 1 kriegergylphe durch das buch lernen beim 2. buch zeit er mir an dass ihc alles hab was man aus dem buch lernen kann
schwache forshcung bringt nix
die nordendforshcung brachte 1 glyphe (lebende bombe) und nun nix mehr
aber mir fehlen noch glyphen da im ah welche drin sind die ich nicht kann. kapier ich net


----------



## ztryqer (18. Oktober 2010)

```
New Glyphs (12, 3 not learnable) 
Glyph of Faerie Fire - Trained, requires 120 Inscription 
Glyph of Tiger's Fury - Trained, requires 120 Inscription 
Glyph of Death Wish - Trained, requires 150 Inscription 
Glyph of Feral Charge - Trained, requires 150 Inscription 
Glyph of Blind - Trained, requires 180 Inscription 
Glyph of Intercept - Trained, requires 250 Inscription 
Glyph of Lacerate - Trained, requires 330 Inscription 
Glyph of Living Bomb* - Major Inscription Research 
Glyph of Colossus Smash - Book of Glyph Mastery 
Glyph of Armors - Not learnable. Bugged as confirmed above. 
Glyph of the Long Word - Not learnable. Bugged as confirmed above. 
Glyph of Vanish - Not learnable. Bugged as confirmed above.
```
Quelle


----------



## ztryqer (22. Oktober 2010)

Tesandrie schrieb:
			
		

> Die ursprüngliche Glyphe 'Lebende Bombe' wurde in die Glyphe 'Verlangsamen' umgewandelt.


Quelle
Edit: Info ist falsch


----------



## Rygel (27. Oktober 2010)

ich habe eben die glyphe "lebende bombe" per "inschriftenforschung von nordend" gelernt (und natürlich gleich an den thread hier gedacht ). da wurde also nix entfernt und auch nicht umbenannt. die glyphe heißt noch genau so: Glyphe 'Lebende Bombe'. Geändert wurde dort nur der Effekt ("Erhöhnt den Schaden Eures Zaubers "Lebende Bombe" um 3%").

Viel Spaß beim Forschen.


----------



## Æxodus (28. Oktober 2010)

Was ich net versteh ist, warum ich Glyphen aus den Büchern lerne, die ich vor dem Patch bereits konnte. Undzwar waren das bis jetzt 2 Glyphen

Glyphe "Schimärenschuss"

Glyphe "Flamme des Glaubens"

Ich bin mi rzu 200 % Sicher, dass ich die beiden Glyphen vor dem Patch herstellen konnte. Ich weiss jetzt nicht ob diese beiden Glyphen nach dem Patch und vor der Neuerstellung in meiner Tabelle bei "Berufe" drin waren, hab da net so drauf geachtet. Naja shit happenz 

Mfg Æxo


----------



## Jackie251 (28. Oktober 2010)

nun das ist relativ einfach: weil du NIE Glyphe Flamme des Glaubens gelernt hast!

Du hast ein Buch gelesen, und ein rezept mit der ID XYZ gelernt, und Glyphe ABC war Rezept XYZ zugeordnet.
Genau diese Zuordnung hat Blizzard verändert!
Unter der Nummer der ehemaligen Flamme des Glaubens steht nun eine andere Glyphe also kannst du sie wieder lernen :-)


----------



## Malkaviana (18. November 2010)

Danke, manchmal lernt man dazu :-)


----------



## Malkaviana (18. November 2010)

Danke, manchmal lernt man dazu :-)

sry für Doppelpost


----------



## Cyone (18. November 2010)

Zum Thema Bücher der Glyphenbeherrschung hab ich noch ne Frage.

Wie viele Bücher braucht man um alle Glyphen lernen zu können?

Ich sammel jetzt schon fleißig, damit mein Goblin dann alles lernen kann, aber ich möchte natürlich auch nicht zu viele davon lagern.


----------

